# Problem with Joey



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

My Joey has become unreliable. Lasted about a week.

I turn it on, and the screen is mostly pink with whitish text.

I pull the plug and it comes back up with normal colors. Then It won't connect right away with the Hopper. I either have to let it set for a few hours, and it connects. Sometimes I have to pull the plug on the Hopper.

I think that Dish should put in a remote reset command, LOL. And sent out mechanical devices with remote to pull plug on Hopper.....


----------



## Highrez (Apr 8, 2012)

I have one of the Joey's working my kitchen set and occassionaly it will go to a pink screen and no audio. I have talked to tech support and it seems as though this is a known issue that I was told will be fixed with a new firmware down load eventually. I am going to give them another week to settled it and I am going to called them again and tell them to send me another Joey. The fix that I use is to push the reset button and it comes back on normal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

fredpb said:


> My Joey has become unreliable. Lasted about a week.
> 
> I turn it on, and the screen is mostly pink with whitish text.
> 
> ...


I am sorry that you are having this problem with the Joey. Can you please PM me with your account or phone number and the receiver number for the Joey that is causing this issue? Thank you!


----------

